# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for TOBACCO



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Booths close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL and MINT
FRUIT
DESSERT
BAKERY
BEVERAGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Wide open!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 11:10. Last chance.


----------

